# 8 سنوات في مجال النفط



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يوليو 2006)

اشكركم على هذا الموقع و اتمنى لكم التوفيق
للعلم انا مهندس ميكانيك اعمل بمصفاة بترول منذ 8 سنوات
يوجد عندي الكثير من الكتب و المواضيع الشيقة
فلا تترددو
:5: :5: :15: :15:


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (20 يوليو 2006)

مرحبا بك اخ مجدى ونأمل منك المشاركة الفعالة معنا


----------



## eng.samra group (21 يوليو 2006)

*مرحبا بك*

مرحبا بك يا اخى انا خريج هندسه بترول منذ شهرا مضى واعمل الان فى شركه خدمات بتروليه حيث نقوم بتصنيع تنكات طين الحفر وارجو ان نكون على اتصال


----------



## ssellah (24 يوليو 2006)

hi every body , im searching some informations about reheating pumps failure . if any one can help me ?


----------



## The river (30 يوليو 2006)

hi majdi . you r welcome to this window for sharing information between us.
i think your experience is valuable to help other engineers


----------



## سيد احمد رحمة الله (31 يوليو 2006)

الوو الي كل من يسمعني من مهندسين في موقع المهندسين العرب ارجوا مساعدتي في فهم مايدور في هذا الموقع لاني مسجل جديد وليس الكمبيوتر مجالي بل مجالي هو الهندسة النفط فساعدوني اخياني


----------



## محمد حمزه (1 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الفاضل/ سيد أحمد رحمة الله 
هذا الموقع هو ملتقى للمهندسين العرب في كل المجالات بما فيها قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم ، والموقع يحتوي على منتديات مختلفة لكل قسم ، وهناك منتدى عام يتم التحدث فيه عن أي مواضيع بشكل عام ، وكل منتدى يحتوي على مواضيع كثيرة في صفحات متعدده ويمكنك فتح أي موضوع وقرائته كما يمكنك المشاركة فيه برأيك لو أحببت ، أيضا يمكنك إضافة أي مواضيع جديدة​


----------



## عكبرة (13 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتي الاعزاء انا مهندس معادن وادرس حاليا الماجستير في موضع الحماية الكاثودية لانابيب النفط ارجوا مساعدتي بمقترحاتكم القية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## yarba (18 أغسطس 2006)

طلب معلومات عن foam drilling


----------



## almashraee (11 أغسطس 2009)

I need your help to help me for looking for any free software’s interested in this subjects ,seismic processing and interpretations .and well logs interpretations.


----------

